# Dt swiss x 1700 or m 1700



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a 2017 top fuel, i need to replace the hub with a dt as i have constant problems with 3 pawl hubs. I shopped around and found a great price on dt 1700 wheels, basically a bit more than swapping a 350 hub onto my stock rim (currently doing this to my fatbike). 

Im 250 lbs looking to be lighter... already minus 50 lbs currently. I race xc but not in the high up classes... we call it sport 3 laps. There is two classes higher, 5 lap and 4 lap. 

Looking at these wheels the x is rated for 240lbs and the m is rated for 260lbs. Thats including bike and rider. The m is also wider which is fine with me, i like 2.2" tires. Just a bit heavier as its a "trail wheel".

Would the x model really cause me issues? The m with me and my 25-30lb bike puts me over..... but im really over with the x


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Did a couple online wheel builds. Read some posts here. 28 spoke wheels arnt going to cut it.... built some Easton 30mm rim, dt 350 hub 32 spoke wheels... will probably pull the trigger on these for next year.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

solarplex said:


> Did a couple online wheel builds. Read some posts here. 28 spoke wheels arnt going to cut it.... built some Easton 30mm rim, dt 350 hub 32 spoke wheels... will probably pull the trigger on these for next year.


32* is smart. DT hubs are smart. Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

mikesee said:


> 32* is smart. DT hubs are smart. Sounds like you're on the right track.


I did end up emailling dt swiss. An enduro wheel set will work well for me even they said an all mountain

Found ex 1501 wheels, good for 286 lbs, 1770g and $1100. They have 240 hubs and 28 spoke straight pulls.

If i build a 32 j bend with easton rims, 350 hubs its about $1000 and 2050g, no idea on the capacity but i put 250lb rider and hard use for specs. (Im hoping to be 230-240 by summer as well, down from 300 already)

I have 28 spoke axis wheels on my diverge and crank the **** out of them, i xc trail that bike, hit curbs, rocks and they are dead straight.. they are a 2000g wheelset tho so the rims im thinking are beefie.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

solarplex said:


> I did end up emailling dt swiss. An enduro wheel set will work well for me even they said an all mountain
> 
> Found ex 1501 wheels, good for 286 lbs, 1770g and $1100. They have 240 hubs and 28 spoke straight pulls.
> 
> ...


Avoid straight pull, at all costs. Avoid 28h, if you can.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

mikesee said:


> Avoid straight pull, at all costs. Avoid 28h, if you can.


You think? Its for an xc bike. Not doing drops or such, just rocks and roots, the odd little kicker on the trail.


----------

